# DOW Jumps 336 points!



## imajica (19 September 2007)

just thought it might be interesting to have a look at a chart to see how quick this meteoric rise took place after the 1/2 percent cut in interest rates


enjoy


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 September 2007)

Yippee  Yahoo 
:band:jump::birthday:
Hope all my losses come back this quick today


----------

